

Apple plots course for middle of mobile (iPad) - code_devil
http://www.cnn.com/2009/TECH/ptech/04/29/cnet.apple.mobile.computer/index.html

======
shalmanese
I'll eat my hat if Apple comes out with an iPad. This is just baseless rumor
mongering.

